# Slow Chat Archives > Slow Chat: Visual C++: Yesterday, Today, and Tomorrow >  [RESOLVED] XAML and VC++?

## cilu

Hi,

I would like to know if XAML will be supported for VC++ projects in 'Orcas' or any other future version of Visual Studio. I understand that the biggest reason behind the fact XAML is not currently supported in VC++ projects is that there's no full CodeDOM support to convert XAML to C++/CLI. The fact VC++ does not support partial classes is also an issues, but it can be solver by using x:Subclass attribute. So, do you have any plans in this direction?

Thank you.

----------


## RonaldLaeremans

Hi,

We will not have direct support for the XAML designers in the Orcas release. We are looking at support for releases after that and it will mostly depend on customer demand. I.e. on the issue on whether customers prefer using C++ or C# for that specific part of their code.

Of course neither for the 8.0 or the Orcas release or beyond does this preclude using XAML in a C++ application. Look at Nick Kramer's blog for some ways on how to do this here: (using Parser.LoadXml)
http://blogs.msdn.com/nickkramer/arc...28/474674.aspx

Ronald Laeremans
Acting Product Unit Manager
Visual C++ Team

----------


## cilu

Yes, I am aware of the ways of by-passing this (dynamically loading XAML at runtime using XamlReader or creating a C# control library for XAML and writing a C++/CLI project that uses the XAML control). However, I was hoping for a direct and easy way, using the designers.  :Wink: 

Thanks.

----------

